# Best small car for a golfer



## Stuey01 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all,

The missus and I currently have a BMW 120d and a Focus ST170 between us.  The Focus is on it's last legs and expensive to run, I want rid of it and to get a little runaround.  All our bigger motorway trips are done in the 1-Series, and my wife takes this with her when she works away during the week.  
The runaround will be used for getting me around town during the week, and going to the golf club and driving range. 
I want a small petrol engine, small (on street parking), cheap to insure, 4 seats and most importantly I must be able to put my clubs in the back out of sight - so without putting the seats down.
I'm looking at the supermini class - fiat panda, fiesta, polo, fabia, mini etc rather than the mid-size Golf/Focus type.
I really want a Panda 100hp but I'm pretty sure it will fail the golf club in boot test.

Â£5k budget.

Anybody know of anything that meets this criteria?  There are tons of cars that meet the first few criteria, but I don't know of any that also fit the clubs.

Previous generation ford fiesta?

Thanks

Stu.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 20, 2012)

Most of these cars have narrow width, the boot is not wide enough for clubs unless you take the woods out.

My advice is go view the cars with clubs in tow and measure! Taking the woods out does help, just lay them back on top and as long as they don't get stressed and break or something all will be well.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 20, 2012)

Stuey01 said:



			Hi all,

The missus and I currently have a BMW 120d and a Focus ST170 between us.  The Focus is on it's last legs and expensive to run, I want rid of it and to get a little runaround.  All our bigger motorway trips are done in the 1-Series, and my wife takes this with her when she works away during the week.  
The runaround will be used for getting me around town during the week, and going to the golf club and driving range. 
I want a small petrol engine, small (on street parking), cheap to insure, 4 seats and most importantly I must be able to put my clubs in the back out of sight - so without putting the seats down.
I'm looking at the supermini class - fiat panda, fiesta, polo, fabia, mini etc rather than the mid-size Golf/Focus type.
I really want a Panda 100hp but I'm pretty sure it will fail the golf club in boot test.

Â£5k budget.

Anybody know of anything that meets this criteria?  There are tons of cars that meet the first few criteria, but I don't know of any that also fit the clubs.

Previous generation ford fiesta?

Thanks

Stu.
		
Click to expand...

With the same criteria, i settled for a Honda jazz last year. 
I can get a 3 piece powakaddy legend, plus cart bag in boot. I have to take driver and woods out first then lay them on top afterwards. 
Back seats tip up like cinema seats so if car is going straight home, I just do that a d put bag on floor behind front seats. 
When Legend dies, I know I won't get any leccy trolley in the boot, even on its own. 

It's a bit of an old woman s car, 
But I'm an old woman!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 20, 2012)

if it helps, you cant get a set in the boot of a Clio without talking half of the clubs out....

i reckon You will struggle to get a full set in a small car like those suggested i would say, without taking all the woods out etc.. i had to tale the driver out to fit my clubs in a 3 series saloon!!


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 20, 2012)

To add to my first post.
I'm perfectly happy to take the woods out of the bag - I already need to do this with the focus.  BUT they must also go in the boot - I'm thinking narrow car and driver length is going to be the problem.
I carry my clubs so no trolley to worry about.


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 20, 2012)

My advice is go view the cars with clubs in tow and measure!
		
Click to expand...

Obviously this is the best idea - and I will do this when I have a short list. Was hoping to narrow down the list first... pointless going to look at something that others have already tried and know won't work.

Rooter,  can you get a set in the boot of a clio with taking the longer clubs out of the bag?


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Sep 20, 2012)

You mention the Fabia, did you know that they do it in an estate?

Massive boot, fugly though...

http://www.skoda.net.r66.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=602600713


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 20, 2012)

That fabia estate is hideous.  And probably not much smaller than a focus or a golf.  If I have to consider buying something that size then it opens a lot more options.  e.g. a mk2 focus, in which you can get a full set in a carry bag without removing any clubs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 20, 2012)

Recently bought a VW Polo (08 plate) for in your budget.  Boot isn't wide enough if I leave driver and 4-wood in bag.  Take em out and put them in first - they fit OK back bottom left to top front right - driver only just.  Then bag and then fold up pull-trolley - not much room left.  Enough for shoe bag and clothes and that is it.  But OK with me.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2012)

Citroen C3.
I can get a trolley, cart bag and all clubs, shoes and more in mine.
The woods go corner to corner - only just but they fit.
All woods,hybrids come out of the bag, the rest stay in.
Despite what people say, we've had Citroens for years with no real issues


----------



## Rooter (Sep 20, 2012)

Stuey01 said:



			Rooter,  can you get a set in the boot of a clio with taking the longer clubs out of the bag?
		
Click to expand...

My old set just, will check the wifes car for you over the weekend if i remember... prefer to just chuck the whole set in the cavern thats the boot of my XC90!


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 20, 2012)

This is really helpful thanks guys!

Polo is on the list then.
I'll have a look at the C3.  I really like the look of the DS3, bit more money as newer but pretty cool - anyone know if that will take clubs?


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 20, 2012)

Wife has a ds3, nice car. Went to Ireland last october, took the clubs no problem, after taking woods out first.
You'll do well to find one for less than 9k though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 20, 2012)

Three critical success criteria for deciding upon a car.

1) My wife liked it
2) My daughter liked it
3) I could get my clubs in the boot

Decision was made on 1) and 2).  I was told to put up with it.  Which I can in truth.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 20, 2012)

Audi TT


----------



## thecraw (Sep 20, 2012)

The answer is already sitting on your driveway.

Bog standard Ford Focus.


----------



## drawboy (Sep 20, 2012)

Just changed my really small VW Fox for a medium new Polo. Strange though that the boot on the Fox was bigger than the Polo. I can only just get the cart bag in the polo, it went in easy in the Fox. Polo....all bling, not a lot of substance though.


----------



## Mr_T (Sep 20, 2012)

I would rule out the fiesta, I think my mum has the 2010 model top spec and its perfect for doing pretty much everything you said except the getting golf clubs in part, have to take out all my woods to get them in the boot, can't help you with the others im afraid as have no experience with them!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 20, 2012)

I have an Astra, I have to take my driver out of the bag and balance it on the top of the bag to get my gear into the boot. Its a bit of a pain.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2012)

To be fair there's not many cars smaller than Mondeo size that you can get clubs in without taking woods out of the bag.


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 20, 2012)

To be fair there's not many cars smaller than Mondeo size that you can get clubs in without taking woods out of the bag.

Click to expand...

This is true - not many - a mk2 focus will take them.  I am happy to take the woods out as long as they will also go in the boot.

I really like the Fiesta, if it will take the clubs in the boot with the woods out then it could be a good option.




The answer is already sitting on your driveway.

Bog standard Ford Focus.

Click to expand...

Starting to think this might have to be the answer.  I was hoping for something smaller though.  Will be buying one with a smaller engine this time though... petrol, insurance and tax on the ST170 is a lot for just a runaround.


----------



## Basher (Sep 20, 2012)

Got an Astra.

If carrying I take the driver and woods out to get the bag in with driver on top right to bottom left.

If I have the trolley it's a case of dropping the seats. Lay the cart bag with all clubs in, top to bottom with trolley alongside.

Don't discount cars with drop down rear seats. They're very quick to sort and provide loads of room.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 20, 2012)

How about a Smart Car?


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not discounting cars with drop down seats - I won't buy a car without them.  I want the clubs to go in the boot so they can be left in there unseen by thieving toerags if needed.

I carry my clubs so no trolley to worry about.


----------



## triple_bogey (Sep 20, 2012)

Best car for your needs is the Honda Jazz.  Great reliability and space. Put the rears down (which is a doddle) and you have the space of a large estate.  I find the Jazz is great fun to whizz around in regardless of its image.


----------



## HughJars (Sep 21, 2012)

thecraw said:



			The answer is already sitting on your driveway.

Bog standard Ford Focus.
		
Click to expand...

Even worse, he has an ST 170, so yes, the answer really is sitting on the driveway. I have an 8 year old 170, it's going nowhere, runs like new, garage (whose a fast ford spech) says it's one of the best he's ever seen, so what am I supposed to do?


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine's knackered though Hughjars, if it was a minter it would be going nowhere.  Great car, I've loved it.  But mine is now getting very tired and is undeniably expensive to run.


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 21, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Citroen C3.
I can get a trolley, cart bag and all clubs, shoes and more in mine.
The woods go corner to corner - only just but they fit.
All woods,hybrids come out of the bag, the rest stay in.
Despite what people say, we've had Citroens for years with no real issues
		
Click to expand...

We got a C3 too. Hdi one. Â£30 a year road tax and 60 odd MPG. I just move front passenger seat forward and bag sits on floor behind it upright and without removing any clubs. It's a "52" plate with 167k on clock and no major issues.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm in the same category as the op, looking at a 307 at the weekend for all the criterior mentioned,

She had a 206 and the would fit without woods in the bag, so I'm hoping the 307 would be about right:cheers:


----------



## philly169 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a 56 plate Astra 5 door, I have a clic gear trolly that folds to a cube and my cart bag, normally it's easier to just drop the single seat and thread the bats through there, otherwise it's woods out and trolly on the seat. Was the same when I had a fiesta, unless you have a carry bag or leave your trolly in a locker you will struggle


----------



## Lump (Sep 21, 2012)

HughJars said:



			Even worse, he has an ST 170, so yes, the answer really is sitting on the driveway. I have an 8 year old 170, it's going nowhere, runs like new, garage (whose a fast ford spech) says it's one of the best he's ever seen, so what am I supposed to do?
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it! I loved mine, only got rid to get a Clio 197. 
I can fit a carry bag straight accross the boot of the clio (after taking out the hybrid and driver). It will fit in corner to corner with the hybrid in the bag but I don't like to stress the shaft, just in case really.


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 21, 2012)

Clio
Fiesta
207
DS3, C3
Polo
Edit: I suppose I better look at a Jazz too (reluctantly but it does tick a lot of boxes...)

All on the shortlist, as it sounds like they will take my carry bag with the woods out, which is OK by me.

Thanks all.


----------



## cookelad (Sep 21, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I'm in the same category as the op, looking at a 307 at the weekend for all the criterior mentioned,

She had a 206 and the would fit without woods in the bag, so I'm hoping the 307 would be about right:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

My old 306 would take a carry bag with the woods in - is it too logical that a 307 would too?


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 21, 2012)

cookelad said:



			My old 306 would take a carry bag with the woods in - is it too logical that a 307 would too?
		
Click to expand...

this is what im hoping, they would fit in her 206 find with woods out, but it didnt leave alot of boot space for other stuff, so im thinking the 307 should leave room for shoes and other bits such as brolley etc.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 21, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			this is what im hoping, they would fit in her 206 find with woods out, but it didnt leave alot of boot space for other stuff, so im thinking the 307 should leave room for shoes and other bits such as brolley etc.
		
Click to expand...

Wife had a 307 and it did fit the clubs in but......

If you are getting a diesel don't get the 1.6 (1.5?) as the turbo blows, I know from painful (and expensive) experience.  Apparently it's a very common problem and once it happens the first time continues to blow, again through experience 

The 2.0 diesels are fine allegedly but steer clear of the smaller ones.


----------



## cookelad (Sep 21, 2012)

It's good to see someone else recommend taking your clubs when car shopping I've done this with every car until my current Focus (whoops!)


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 21, 2012)

How about a Roomster?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ed/postcode/bs16rf/radius/60/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 21, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Wife had a 307 and it did fit the clubs in but......

If you are getting a diesel don't get the 1.6 (1.5?) as the turbo blows, I know from painful (and expensive) experience.  Apparently it's a very common problem and once it happens the first time continues to blow, again through experience 

The 2.0 diesels are fine allegedly but steer clear of the smaller ones.
		
Click to expand...

i did expect that, ive ruled out the 90hop hdi and the 1,4 petrol as the 1.4 is basically the same engine as used in the 206, so im guessing in the bigger car will be underpowered.

Only considering the 110 hdi, or 1.6/2.0 petrol

if im honest i fancy the 2.0 petrol, still better on fuel than the 2.0 modeo , spec says i should get 45mpg on m/ways, if im lucky i get 30 from the mondy, but should still have some zip in it.


----------



## Captain_Black (Sep 21, 2012)

Toyota Corolla
Toyota Auris
Nissan Almera
Nissan Note
Honda Civic
Honda Jazz

All the above will give years of trouble free, economical motoring.

If you buy a French car, then spend an extra Â£100 on AA membership, because it will come in handy!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 21, 2012)

Only prob with corolla is you can't find one thats done less than 90k


----------



## Captain_Black (Sep 21, 2012)

Here you go, not far from you.
http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201203443191941/sort/locasc/usedcars/model/corolla/make/toyota/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/radius/60/quicksearch/true/page/1/postcode/cr69pe?logcode=p


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks mate but for me it's a little over budget, do fancy a t sport at a later date though


----------



## Stuey01 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Went looking at cars this weekend and thought I'd update.
I looked at:

 - A previous generation Ford Fiesta zetec s - clubs in the boot no problem, just driver and fairway wood out of the bag. Pprobably room for two stand bags in there like this.

- Fiat Panda 100hp - the big shock was the clubs DO go in the boot of a fiat panda without seats down. Driver, Fairway aand hybrid had to come out and lay on top. The driver had to be inserted at the correct angle, handle right into the top right corner on the boot. Probably only one bag going in like this.

I'm using a Nike extreme stand bag, full set of 14 clubs, standard length irons and a standard length Ping g20 driver (45.75" I think).

I'm probably going to buy the Panda, it's great fun!
Hope this is useful to someone else too.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## thecraw (Oct 9, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 9, 2012)

I did not know they still made Panda cars, Craw did you ever drive a Panda car in your early days


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 9, 2012)

Dame Doon is on her 3rd Fi Fi Fiesta.
She buys the basic 1.3 litre from new and replaces it after 5 years.
Extremely cheap way to run a car and decent easy to drive runaround.
Reasonable sized boot but you have to take the woods out to lay them diagonally.
Front seats fold down to make a little estate/van. Seats five unless they are lardys.


----------

